# EN: They asked was Gabriel with her [sic]



## Linguini19

Hello,

I have a question concerning the following sentence : "Both of them (...) asked was Gabriel with her". Can we consider this to be free indirect speech ?
What puzzles me is the inversion auxiliary-subject which would allude to an interrogative construction except the sentence is declarative and there is no exclamation mark.
Any ideas ?

Many thanks !


----------



## SwissPete

Are you asking for a translation?


----------



## Linguini19

Not really, I am just trying to figure out what kind of "construction" this is (having a structure akin to a question without actually having an exclamation mark)
But thanks !


----------



## Language Hound

I would call it a lazy, incorrect construction.
Please tell us the source of this sentence.
The only reason I could see writing it as it is would be to imitate the speech of a not very well educated person.
Correctly written, there are a few possibilities:
_Both of them (...) asked*, "W*as Gabriel with her*?"*
Both of them (...) asked*: "W*as Gabriel with her*?"*
Both of them (...) asked *if* Gabriel* was *with her*.*_


----------



## olivier68

Hi Linguini19,

Well... the complete sentence is:

"Kate and Julia came toddling down the dark stairs at once.
Both of them kissed Gabriel's wife, said she must be perished alive, and asked was Gabriel with her."

C'est du Joyce (Dubliners)... lequel a souvent poussé la grammaire anglaise (et son vocabulaire) dans ses derniers retranchements ;-)

Le fait qu'il y ait les verbes introductifs "said" and "asked" suggérerait que c'est du discours indirect "normal". En français, le discours
indirect dit "libre" n'est justement pas introduit pas un verbe spécifique (il est sous-entendu).

J'avoue ici mon incompétence à ce niveau, et suis bien incapable d'expliquer l'inversion que vous mentionnez.
Mon sentiment, mais je suis peut-être complètement à côté de la plaque, c'est que c'est un mélange direct/indirect/libre dans une
seule et même phrase.

Ou alors, Joyce n'a simplement pas écrit les "that" et "if/whether" que l'on attendrait au style indirect. Est-ce une entorse à la grammaire anglaise...
je ne sais.


----------



## Reynald

Quoi qu'il en soit en anglais, la traductrice française de la nouvelle (Yva Fernandez, 1926) rend le passage simplement par un style indirect.
_Kate et Julia descendirent aussitôt en trottinant dans l'escalier obscur ; toutes deux embrassèrent la femme de Gabriel, déclarant qu'elle avait dû attraper la mort, et demandèrent si Gabriel l'accompagnait._
Il existe d'autres traductions, plus récentes.


----------



## olivier68

oui, mais c'est un problème de grammaire, pas un problème de traduction


----------



## Language Hound

It's been quite a while since I read anything by James Joyce, but here is a description of _Dubliners _(highlighting mine):





> Dubliners is a collection of fifteen short stories by James Joyce, first published in 1914. They form *a naturalistic depiction of Irish middle class life in and around Dublin in the early years of the 20th century*.


In present-day AE, "Both of them asked was Gabriel with her" would be considered incorrect.


----------



## Reynald

olivier68 said:


> oui, mais c'est un problème de grammaire, pas un problème de traduction


Bien sûr. Mais on peut raisonnablement penser que la traductrice a aussi remarqué cette construction inhabituelle et y a réfléchi. Observer comment elle avait pu en tenir compte dans sa traduction pouvait mettre sur la voie du sens possible de cette construction. C'était l'idée . Mais elle a simplement ramené la phrase à une construction classique (LH #4).
Je serais d'ailleurs curieux de voir ce qu'en ont fait les autres traducteurs.
(Et je suis d'accord pour dire que ce n'est pas du style indirect libre. Il n'y aurait pas _asked_).


----------



## Linguini19

Merci à tous pour vos réponses ! Il est vrai que ce passage est un peu hybride...


----------



## olivier68

Pour répondre à la pertinente suggestion de Reynald, en précisant qu'il s'agit de la nouvelle intitulée "The Death" en anglais, "Les Morts" en français, une des nouvelles qui constitue Dubliners, voici ce que l'on trouve dans les Œuvres de Joyce dans la Pléiade (volume 300, tome I, page 267, année 1982) :

"Tout de suite Kate et Julia descendirent à petits pas chancelants les escaliers sombres. Toutes deux embrassèrent la femme de Gabriel, dirent qu'elle avait dû attraper la mort et demandèrent si Gabriel était avec elle."

On est donc bien, au moins dans cette traduction, dans un style indirect standard (et non libre).


----------



## Reynald

Merci pour la vérification. On n'est donc pas plus avancés.


----------



## olivier68

Hi hi...
Ben... non


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme Language Hound l'a déjà suggéré, ce n'est pas un tour standard. Il s'agit d'un mélange entre les discours indirect et indirect libre. Son équivalent français – incorrect en français standard, mais que l'on rencontre parois – serait :

_Toutes deux […] demandèrent est-ce que Gabriel était avec elle._ 

*Discours direct :* _Both of them kissed Gabriel's wife, said, “You must be perished alive,” and asked, “Is Gabriel with you?”_
*Discours indirect (lié) :* _Both of them kissed Gabriel's wife, said she must be perished alive, and asked if/whether Gabriel was with her._
*Discours indirect libre :* _Both of them kissed Gabriel's wife [and inquired about her]. She must be perished alive. Was Gabriel with her?_


----------



## Reynald

Un autre exemple « incorrect », du même type, chez un excellent auteur anglais contemporain, non suspect de maladresse non plus :
Le personnage est bloqué sur une autoroute et est perdu dans la contemplation des allées et venues d'un vieux couple dans une maison en contrebas. Une femme inquiète de la situation s'est approchée de lui et lui parle :


> He's right, said Mr Carlton, patting her hand that was gripping his arm. We're quite safe here. How still it is. I was wondering do they have grandchildren who visit occasionally. I hate it when you're on a train, the young woman said...


(Dans la nouvelle _Mr Carlton,_ de David Constantine).
Là, on sent clairement qu'il s'agit de rendre perceptibles les pensées vagabondes du personnage, son monologue intérieur. Mais l'effet recherché dans la nouvelle de Joyce... mystère.


----------

